# WOC: L'Oreal HiP



## Curly1908 (Mar 1, 2009)

What are your favorite items from this brand? 

I always hear about it from WOC, but I have no idea what to try!


----------



## perfecttenn (Mar 1, 2009)

I love love love the cream liners.  I have them in black, blue, and green.


----------



## onlyoneeye (Mar 2, 2009)

I like everything esp. the metallic eyeshadows and loose pigments but I only buy it when its on sale.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 2, 2009)

I have like, 10 hip shadows, but my absolute  favorite HIP shadows are Showy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Reckless and Riotous.  I also love the lipglosses in the squeezable tube, and of course, the creme liners. The Black is the easiest to work with, but I also have  Teal, Midnight Blue, and Eggplant purple. I always get compliments on Teal, it's so pretty! Lots of people also use the creme liners as shadow bases.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have none..I am going to start hanging out at the Drugstore this week..I am missing too much stuff!


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_  I have like, 10 hip shadows, but my absolute  favorite HIP shadows are Showy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Reckless and Riotous.  I also love the lipglosses in the squeezable tube, and of course, the creme liners. The Black is the easiest to work with, but I also have  Teal, Midnight Blue, and Eggplant purple. I always get compliments on Teal, it's so pretty! Lots of people also use the creme liners as shadow bases._

 

i agree. teal is amazing on dark skin tones!  i wear it alone on the top and bottom lid.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 2, 2009)

yes i love the teal liner but i also have the shadows the metallic ones are great!!!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 2, 2009)

I really like their pigments, and what's lovely is you can usually find HIP as buy one get one free


----------



## CoachTrecie (Mar 2, 2009)

I have all the duos.....catch them at BOGO! Walgreens and CVS...
My favorite Duos are the Platinum Metallic Duo (that silver is pure sex! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the black is a dupe for Black Tied), Showy, Magnetic (the deep blue is a dupe for Contrast), Showy (the gold is a dupe for Amber lights), and Gilded.  I also have 3 of their pigments (some have heavy fallout)....but Intrepid is a dupe for the dupchrome pigment that is brown and blue....I think it is blue brown)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L'Oreal HiP products....they are cost effective and a majority of them have GREAT payoff.......I am still addicted to MAC!


----------



## PRiNCESSj* (Mar 2, 2009)

I like the liquid lip colors and the gel eyeliner!!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 2, 2009)

ooh this is good info. I always think if i'm going to pay this much I should just save up n get MAC. but I will check this out. thanks girls


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 2, 2009)

overall, it's a pretty impressive drugstore line. a few of their eyeshadows are even comparable to MAC.
i like the cream liners a lot, but they dry up pretty badly!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 2, 2009)

I love the  Brilliant Shine Lip Gloss. Very pigmented!!


----------



## shyste (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoachTrecie* 

 
_I have all the duos.....catch them at BOGO! Walgreens and CVS...
My favorite Duos are the Platinum Metallic Duo (that silver is pure sex! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the black is a dupe for Black Tied), _

 





   I  am wearing the Platinum today!!!  I have quite a few of these, also the black cream liner is a staple in my collection, and I use their glosses in the tube & the glosses that come in the other tubes..I guess brillant shine lipglosses...


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 4, 2009)

I went to ULTA and HIP is Buy one get one free, plus they have a coupon you can get online if you didn't get it by mail


----------



## ms. kendra (Mar 4, 2009)

I love this line! My faves are the cream paints. I have almost all of them. 
The cream eye liner is good too.


----------



## Larkin (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not 2 fond of HIP e/s. IMO they kinda suck, but the colors are sooo pretty. They don't show up well on me, at all. The matte ones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 forgetaboutit, not well pigmented.   I bought a bunch when they were on sale for a $1.99 (what their worth 2 me). 

I like the lip stick, I have "Moxie" and "Dreamer" they're pink w/a gold undertone.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback, sweeties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you all name the specific *colors* of products that you like?

I couldn't find the Teal Cream Liner on their website.  Is it discontinued?

Have any of you tried the Cream Shadow Paints?


----------



## CoachTrecie (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the paints in Witty, Steel, and the other brown tones (forgot the name).  They are okay.....i prefer MAC paint pots and shadesticks


----------



## shyste (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Thank you for the feedback, sweeties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you all name the specific *colors* of products that you like?

I couldn't find the Teal Cream Liner on their website. Is it discontinued?

Have any of you tried the Cream Shadow Paints?_

 

I do have the cream shadow paint in Witty..and a couple of the pigments

which colors are you looking at ie..shadows, lippies etc?


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 9, 2009)

does anyone use the hip flawless foundation...heard its quite good but i'm not sure whether to buy it


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SwEetSouL08* 

 
_does anyone use the hip flawless foundation...heard its quite good but i'm not sure whether to buy it_

 
Haven't ever seen them; I thought they were discontinued, or have they re-released them?


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_I do have the cream shadow paint in Witty..and a couple of the pigments

which colors are you looking at ie..shadows, lippies etc?_

 
Thanks for asking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll list them.

Eyeshadow Duos -- Spirited, Brazen, Showy, and/or Roaring

Lipgloss -- Coy, Honesty, and/or Dreamer

Cream Shadow Paint -- Steely, Commanding, and/or Nervy

Color Rich Cream Crayon -- Unmistakable and/or Intricate


----------



## shyste (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^  Ok cool...I have all four of the color rich crayons..they are comparable to NYX to me...I use them equally...

I only liked Witty in the cream Shadow paints

ummm I like Splendid in the brilliant shine glosses...nice nude lip

I also love the tube glosses (can list the names when I get home)..I do have Coy though..

as far as the duos I love Brazen, Bustling, Showy..really all of them..I can list the names of those as well....hth!


----------



## sweetie (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SwEetSouL08* 

 
_does anyone use the hip flawless foundation...heard its quite good but i'm not sure whether to buy it_

 
I loved the HIP foundation but they were discontinued.  You may find them on ebay though like I did.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 12, 2009)

i only have one duo, its called Gilded. i love it. its really pretty and very pigmented.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Thank you for the feedback, sweeties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you all name the specific *colors* of products that you like?

I couldn't find the Teal Cream Liner on their website.  Is it discontinued?

Have any of you tried the Cream Shadow Paints?_

 
I listed my favorite shadow duos above.... my favorite glosses are the Brilliant Shines in Adoring, Pixie, and Dreamer. The swatches for them on the website suck. The Teal liner is still for sale and on their website, check again.


----------



## cupcake123 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just recently went to Walgreens and they had BOGOF so I got the teal and black cream eyeliners.  I don't like the brush so I use my own e/l brush but otherwise the product is great.  I also got the loose kohls in teal and burgundy but I have to practice with it more.  Never used kohls before and I'm getting a lot of fallout.


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 16, 2009)

im kind of fond of their cream liner in BLACK.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 16, 2009)

i bought one of their liquid lip colors in Arresting and its VERY pretty! one of those hot pinks with traces of purple. loves it


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 30, 2009)

I really recommend this line .  The color pay off of the eyeshadows is great.  I also use the hip liners.


----------



## LadyLibra_36! (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_overall, it's a pretty impressive drugstore line. a few of their eyeshadows are even comparable to MAC.
i like the cream liners a lot, but they dry up pretty badly!_

 

I heard a revival tip (I have yet to try it as my liners are still moist) that is useful is to scrape off the dried layer, add 2-3 drops of Fix+ or water-based Mixing Medium to the pot, stir thoroughly and then close lid tightly and leave overnight. __________________________________________________  _______________

To the poster who has problems with the color payoff: layer the shadows over MAC's paintpots, Revlon creme shadow, concealer, etc. and then pat, not swipe, the color on with a shader brush.
__________________________________________________  _______________

L'Oreal HIP is a fave drugstore cosmetic of mine and I own several products from this line (it helps to do a haul when they are on sale):

E/S - 
Playful - Peach/Bronze (I stock-piled this so I have about 8-this one is my favorite!)
Cheeky - Magenta/Maroone
Brazen - Fuschia/Brown
Gunmetal - Green/Dk Green
Spirited - Teal/Navy
Rascal - Pink/Gray (This is my second most fave and I have 4)
Sassy - Taupe/Teal
Dynamic - Antigue Gold/ Dk Green
Forgiving - Torquoise/Bronze
Wicked - Antigue Gold/Purple
Sculpted - Pink-Mauve/Blackened Maroone (This is also a favorite and I have 8)

Cream E/L-
Brown
Black
Teal
Eggplant
Midnight Blue

Jelly Balm-
I have all of them but my favorites are:
Succulent - Plum-Pink (I have 10) 
Luscious - Wine (I have 4)
(these are ok) 
Plush - Bubblegum Pink
Ripe - Pinkish-Orangish
Savory - Lt Orange-Coral
Delectable - Sheer Red

They taste really good, but I can't finger the flavor...maybe vanilla or caramel. 

I tried the Kohl liner but application (fallout) was too messy for me!

ETA: I also have Bustling - Gold/Brown, Flare - Bone/Cognac-Brown, and Riotous Bright Green/Green E/S's...I am sure I am leaving out 2-3 others.


----------



## gingin501 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have all 36 Hip Duo’s!!! I love them! 

YouTube - I finally have them all!!! My HIP Duo Collection!

I have all of the cream liners, a few glosses, a few pigments, 1 kohl liner, 1 duo gloss, several paints, and 2 crayons.

Love the line! I have never tried the foundation. I love my Studio Fix waaaaaaay too much! LOL!


----------



## sexxystarr1009 (Apr 1, 2009)

I love L'Oreal HIP and I'm slowly building my collection.

I have 4 duos. Charisma, Showy, Flamboyant and Wicked. I also have the cream eyeliner in black and i love it!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 2, 2009)

i LOVE LOVE LOVE the crayons and cream liners. i never want to be without them -- they make some of the crappier e/s duos show up beautifully. the crayons will not budge or smudge, so i always use them when going out. the shadows are hit and miss, but my favorites are the teal/blue combo (not sure of the name) and the platinum one. i love that silver. also, the dual sided glosses...and the liquid lip color in Euphoric looks divine over my MAC 2N, the perfect bubblegum pink.


----------



## jennipo (Apr 3, 2009)

I suggest you try their duo eyeshadows first (I have Michief and Sassy).  I've seen great reviews on their cream eyeliners as well.

Also, check out CVS Pharmacy's Store Circular every week, because I would say every few weeks the HiP products are buy 1, get one free.


----------



## Obsidianbbw (Apr 3, 2009)

I have the brown and black cream eyeliner and they are great.  The pigments are a little crumbly so I stick to my NYX for that.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 12, 2009)

Love love love sassy HIP e/s duo. the brown is the closest thing to satin taupe that i've seen. I like putting the blue on my lower lashline. Gives a neutral look an unique pop of color and isn't OTT.


----------



## allison1998 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have one called Flame...I got it because it remined me of MACs Heat/Element and I was not into MAC then.  I have a love/hate relationship with Wicked...I have to look at it everytime I am in CVS/Walgreens/Rite Aide, and sometimes it makes it into my cart, but I never buy it.  IDK...:0/

I have yet to try their gel liners, but everyone who I know that has them loves em.


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 15, 2009)

I got most of the HIP e/s duo when Ulta had their BOGO sale and I've had a chance to try most of them out and they're not bad at all. My favorite is Flare & Gilded.


----------

